# Angel Coffee House, Lincoln



## TomMc (Mar 12, 2012)

Fairly nice coffee house here: Google Maps link

It's a very quaint converted chapel in the centre of Lincoln. The service was ok, but the coffee was very good. Rich, caramely and naturally sweet with care taken over the pour and a touch of art for good measure, the barista serving when I went knew what he was doing. Beans provided by Hasbean.

My partner had tea, which was Suki Tea. A little bit more delicate than she expected, but still a nice brew, given sufficient time to steep. I'm even tempted to buy a Suki teapot, as it's pretty much what I've been looking for in a pot.

Reasonably priced too, compared to the London prices I'm used to. Would definitely recommend if visiting the city.


----------

